# Cigar Smoking outside the home



## phillyforreally (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi everyone. Curious to see how others feel about smoking cigars outside their own private home. In my 10 years with cigars, I had many bad experiences smoking a cigar outside my home. For this reason, I now only do this at my home behind close doors without having to think about anything or I will do it when I'm fishing in a remote spot where the chance of people coming is slim. Here is what I'm talking about.

1-In public where people are smoking cigarettes, the moment the cigar goes into effect everyone starts staring at me like I'm the new exhibition animal at the zoo; I don't like being stared at like I'm there for their amusement, but maybe I'm just being self-conscious, I don't know

2-In a bar/casino which allows smoking, the moment the cigar comes out people start looking, fake coughing, rolling eyes, looking at me like I just committed a Federal offense. Again, I could technically care less but I don't like the extra attention.

3-In a cigar lounge at a cigar store: I like to puff hard, producing clouds of smoke, so when people were watching sports on tv, they said nothing but their faces said that I was making too much smoke and interrupting their sports game on TV

So, in all, instead of worrying about how much smoke I produce, which way I blow out my smoke, how people will look at me with a cigar in mouth, etc etc etc, I got everything set up in my home so I don't think about anything.

Does anyone have similar experiences or I may being self-conscious/anti-social in this regard?


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Basically, they are just jealous! Lose you inhibitions and enjoy that cigar where ever it is allowed legally!


----------



## CigarMike (May 7, 2011)

I think that where you smoke your cigar is a contributing factor in whether or not you will enjoy the time spent smoking. If it makes you uncomfortable when out in public when you smoke and you prefer to do it in the privacy of your own home then thats exactly what you should do. As far as people staring at you like a zoo exhibit, Id say thats just their stupidity. Im the kind of person that if someone was staring at me because I was smoking a cigar I would ask them if they wanted one, knowing that they would say no, and then tell them to stop staring otherwise. And in the off chance they said yeah, I would offer one up and I would have most likely just made a new friend. Win Win for me.

:thumb:


----------



## K_Duffer (May 8, 2011)

Maybe it's where I live but I rarely find such negative reactions (perceived or otherwise) from others around me when I smoke outside. I guess maybe I'm not noticing because I don't usually care if they are. . .


----------



## phillyforreally (Jun 1, 2011)

You guys are right, because at the end, life is too short to be bothered by what other think as what we are doing is perfectly legal. CigarMike, your idea is a good one, it's an indirect way to stop them from staring and will actually turn the tables and make them embarrassed because then they will become the center of attention, not me.
Thanks for the comments.


----------



## yaqui (Apr 11, 2011)

More times than not, I get people telling me how good it smells, and is sometimes a conversation starter. I usually carry a couple extras with me to give away if someone is very interested. Nothing too pricey of course.  No smoking indoors in the Dallas area any more. I used to go to the local watering hole just to smoke a stogie. Not any more.

I really enjoy sitting on our deck with a beer and stogie, I can do this all alone, but now my wife claims I am avoiding her. She will get over it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

CigarMike said:


> I think that where you smoke your cigar is a contributing factor in whether or not you will enjoy the time spent smoking. If it makes you uncomfortable when out in public when you smoke and you prefer to do it in the privacy of your own home then thats exactly what you should do. As far as people staring at you like a zoo exhibit, Id say thats just their stupidity. Im the kind of person that if someone was staring at me because I was smoking a cigar I would ask them if they wanted one, knowing that they would say no, and then tell them to stop staring otherwise. And in the off chance they said yeah, I would offer one up and I would have most likely just made a new friend. Win Win for me.
> 
> :thumb:


Good answer here...I've been smoking cigars far too long to be intimidated by outside sources and have been chastized, given dirty looks, coughed at, given the finger and had some 20 something mother come up to me and ask me to put out my cigar...when we're outside with traffic and buses, cars and other polluting things are going on around. I listened to her extoll the virtues of how harmful smoking cigars are...yadda yadda yadda...after about 3 minutes of this I took another long draw and said..."No entiendo"...her face was like...whauh? "No comprende" I said and she was really irritated and I just smiled at her and continued having my cigar.

I've figured the best way to handle people like this is not to be confrontational with them because they want you to do that so they can create the debate...they want to get you to acknowledge them and the best way to defuse them is to act like you have no clue what they are saying and smile while you do this...they get so frustrated. The best part if you can do this...while they are talking and you are acting like you're listening you smile at them while taking a long draw...and then go into your pocket and pull out another cigar and offer it to them and they just about go into a real tizzy. Use comedy to diffuse their agenda and it makes you feel better to see them make an ass of themselves.


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

Haha Gary! I love that "no entiendo" line!


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

I have to honestly I don't care what others think. After my experience in Key West on my honeymoon it was the last straw. Sitting out the patio section of a restuarant, deemed the "smoking section" where everyone else was puffing away on cigarettes there were signs on the table that said "no pipes or cigars." 1st off, to me a cigar smells way better than cigarette smoke & pipes hands down smell better than cigarettes & I don't even smoke a pipe! Anyway, when I pulled out one of my cigars just to clip it because we were leaving the manager shows up like a ninja outta no where to tell me again how cigars aren't allowed, so I just walked around the knee high wall & lit up on the sidewalk (my wife's idea) & stood there for a bit letting the smoke blow where it would (again her idea, sometimes she really cracks me up). It's not my fault the smoke blew into the "smoking section." The whole trip I smoked as we walked along the sidewalks & I got stopped more times by men & women with comments of "oh that smells expensive" & "hey did you get that down here?" So, sorry for the mini-rant, but just remember; sidewalk or cigar bar, if I'm enjoying my cigar I'm not going to let someone else ruin that for me, life's too short, you can enjoy it or not, it's your choice.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Consigliere said:


> I have to honestly I don't care what others think. After my experience in Key West on my honeymoon it was the last straw. Sitting out the patio section of a restuarant, deemed the "smoking section" where everyone else was puffing away on cigarettes there were signs on the table that said "no pipes or cigars." 1st off, to me a cigar smells way better than cigarette smoke & pipes hands down smell better than cigarettes & I don't even smoke a pipe! Anyway, when I pulled out one of my cigars just to clip it because we were leaving the manager shows up like a ninja outta no where to tell me again how cigars aren't allowed, so I just walked around the knee high wall & lit up on the sidewalk (my wife's idea) & stood there for a bit letting the smoke blow where it would (again her idea, sometimes she really cracks me up). It's not my fault the smoke blew into the "smoking section." The whole trip I smoked as we walked along the sidewalks & I got stopped more times by men & women with comments of "oh that smells expensive" & "hey did you get that down here?" So, sorry for the mini-rant, but just remember; sidewalk or cigar bar, if I'm enjoying my cigar I'm not going to let someone else ruin that for me, life's too short, you can enjoy it or not, it's your choice.


Key West...one of my all time favorite places for smoking cigars and street walking. How about that Key Lime Pie? Love the part of having smoke go into the 'non smoking' section...hey...how are we supposed to control the weather? lol


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Cigary said:


> How about that Key Lime Pie?


 Oh... Don't bring that up. Born in Florida, been back many times... I miss Key Lime pie 2nd. 1st is fishing in the gulf.

You know how hard it is to find a good Key Lime pie in Washington!?

Trick question, there isn't any.


----------



## joay11 (May 20, 2011)

Put me in the" I don't care what people think "category.

Smokers have been pretty much shunned from smoking indoors almost everywhere. OUTDOORS IS WHERE PEOPLE SMOKE, PERIOD, if you don't like it go somewhere else.:smoke::smoke::smoke:

Lastly, cigars are my personal man-time. By default, if I have to ask someone's permission, my testosterone drops several notches. Do Harley owner's not ride because they're afraid the noise might bother someone?


----------



## joay11 (May 20, 2011)

Consigliere said:


> I have to honestly I don't care what others think. After my experience in Key West on my honeymoon it was the last straw. Sitting out the patio section of a restuarant, deemed the "smoking section" where everyone else was puffing away on cigarettes there were signs on the table that said "no pipes or cigars." 1st off, to me a cigar smells way better than cigarette smoke & pipes hands down smell better than cigarettes & I don't even smoke a pipe! Anyway, when I pulled out one of my cigars just to clip it because we were leaving the manager shows up like a ninja outta no where to tell me again how cigars aren't allowed, so I just walked around the knee high wall & lit up on the sidewalk (my wife's idea) & stood there for a bit letting the smoke blow where it would (again her idea, sometimes she really cracks me up). It's not my fault the smoke blew into the "smoking section." The whole trip I smoked as we walked along the sidewalks & I got stopped more times by men & women with comments of "oh that smells expensive" & "hey did you get that down here?" So, sorry for the mini-rant, but just remember; sidewalk or cigar bar, if I'm enjoying my cigar I'm not going to let someone else ruin that for me, life's too short, you can enjoy it or not, it's your choice.


I feel exactly the same way, whenever I here someone say under their breath "that cigar smells" :boohoo:but loud enough to make sure you hear it, I just look the other direction and take another long draw.:smoke2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

David_ESM said:


> Oh... Don't bring that up. Born in Florida, been back many times... I miss Key Lime pie 2nd. 1st is fishing in the gulf.
> 
> You know how hard it is to find a good Key Lime pie in Washington!?
> 
> Trick question, there isn't any.


Probably like trying to find good Mexican Food in Atlanta ( after living in San Diego)....non existant. Ever try the Marie Callendar frozen Key Lime pies at your grocery store...not the same but it's pretty darn good.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Personally I almost always smoke outside. Reason being that sitting in my back yard and relaxing with a cigar is why I smoke cigars; that is to relax. The few times I'm not outside I'm in a buddy's garage or at a B&M. At a lounge Im on the "I don't care" category. I figure that's what people do there and that's what I'm doing. If my smoke bothers them then they can watch the game at home.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Personally, I love the stares and coughs. It's one of my rights as an American citizen to enjoy personal freedoms, and I will do so as much as humanly possible!


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm one of those "I don't care what others think" type of persons as well and I have only been smoking for 3 months but I have certainly gotten some strange looks/comments already. The best was a few weeks ago when I was at a local outdoor music festival. I fired up and this lady comes to me and says "excuse me, im not from here, I'm from Chicago and cigar smoke gives me pneumonia" lol what in the hell do you say to that? The only response I could think of was "that sucks" and I scooted over a little. As if where she was from made any sort of difference.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

If I'm at home I'm either smoking in the garage (with the door open) or out on the patio. If I'm not at home I'm either in a lounge (not often, I have to travel quite a ways to get to the nearest one) or I'm herfing with some buddies at a local restaurant with a patio. These businesses have been vetted ahead of time with management having no problem with us being there. In some cases the restaurant will reserve the patio for us since we go the same night every week. 

My experiences have actually been the opposite of what the OP has experienced. Cigar smoke seems to be the universal conversation starter. We've had non-smokers walking by outside stop, walk in and start up a conversation. Everyone seems to have had a grandfather or uncle who smoked cigars or pipes and it brings back memories. We've also had guys run home or to a shop to grab a cigar and come back to smoke with us. All of this in the People's Republic of Kalifornistan.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm a 19 year old who has found a love of pipes this year. I smoke in public every chance I get. It gets pipes and cigars back into the public eye. Just today I walked into a B&M to grab a few new tins of flake. A guy sitting down pulled out a baggie of flake and loaded it into his pipe so I said "what do you smoke?" he looked at me, rolled his eyes and said "tobacco." under his breath as he walked away. The fact is, some people are just dickheads. Even other cigar/pipe smokers. I just say screw anyone who doesn't like it. Sure, I'll smoke an aromatic in public. But other than that, I don't apologize for my tastes. I hate the smell of peanut butter. Do I harass people for eating pb&js near me? No. Yet I've had people tell me I'm polluting the planet with my pipe. So I say WHATEVER and puff harder!


----------



## phillyforreally (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, for me, I don't think I have one positive thing come out from my enjoying my cigar in public. In fact, I got into it quite seriously a few times with people, one being a waitress at an outside patio at a restaurant. It started like this. I took out the cigar and lit it, she was doing the usual rounds for "more water, can i help you with anything else, etc" and when she came to my table she rolled her eyes and told me "that smells." rolling her eyes towards my cigar. I then went off real loud about how her perfume smells, how her clothes smell, and so on and so on for about 10 minutes, because rolling eyes for me is like swinging a red blanket in front of a bull. At the end I saw her sobbing, so I told her to watch what she says next time and she wont have any problems, and had she said nothing it would have been all good..she did it to herself.
But for me, my blood pressure was way up, I was angry as anything, my mood was shot, and I just threw a $20 on the table and left. At the end, what did I accomplish? Nothing good for me, just wasted health. What was supposed to be a quick, light dinner turned into a disaster. 
So I spent $5K in turning my small sun room into a cigar room, got myself a portable air conditioner/heater 2-in-1, two super quiet fans which have a capacity to cover 200 sq ft and my room is only 100 sq ft, a wine cooler which I use to store my cigars because I don't want to pay for a stand-up humidor as it's not so much a show for me as a utility object..And why all this trouble?
So that I can enjoy my cigars in peace without any "what-if" scenarios ruining my day. I also try to not care about what people say, how they look at me, etc., but my temper is too thin and it usually get's me worked up because I start defending myself like I'm in a fight.
But anyway, good conversation, it looks like I'm not the only who thinks about these things.



ktblunden said:


> If I'm at home I'm either smoking in the garage (with the door open) or out on the patio. If I'm not at home I'm either in a lounge (not often, I have to travel quite a ways to get to the nearest one) or I'm herfing with some buddies at a local restaurant with a patio. These businesses have been vetted ahead of time with management having no problem with us being there. In some cases the restaurant will reserve the patio for us since we go the same night every week.
> 
> My experiences have actually been the opposite of what the OP has experienced. Cigar smoke seems to be the universal conversation starter. We've had non-smokers walking by outside stop, walk in and start up a conversation. Everyone seems to have had a grandfather or uncle who smoked cigars or pipes and it brings back memories. We've also had guys run home or to a shop to grab a cigar and come back to smoke with us. All of this in the People's Republic of Kalifornistan.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

phillyforreally said:


> Yep, for me, I don't think I have one positive thing come out from my enjoying my cigar in public. In fact, I got into it quite seriously a few times with people, one being a waitress at an outside patio at a restaurant. It started like this. I took out the cigar and lit it, she was doing the usual rounds for "more water, can i help you with anything else, etc" and when she came to my table she rolled her eyes and told me "that smells." rolling her eyes towards my cigar. I then went off real loud about how her perfume smells, how her clothes smell, and so on and so on for about 10 minutes, because rolling eyes for me is like swinging a red blanket in front of a bull. At the end I saw her sobbing, so I told her to watch what she says next time and she wont have any problems, and had she said nothing it would have been all good..she did it to herself.
> But for me, my blood pressure was way up, I was angry as anything, my mood was shot, and I just threw a $20 on the table and left. At the end, what did I accomplish? Nothing good for me, just wasted health. What was supposed to be a quick, light dinner turned into a disaster.
> So I spent $5K in turning my small sun room into a cigar room, got myself a portable air conditioner/heater 2-in-1, two super quiet fans which have a capacity to cover 200 sq ft and my room is only 100 sq ft, a wine cooler which I use to store my cigars because I don't want to pay for a stand-up humidor as it's not so much a show for me as a utility object..And why all this trouble?
> So that I can enjoy my cigars in peace without any "what-if" scenarios ruining my day. I also try to not care about what people say, how they look at me, etc., but my temper is too thin and it usually get's me worked up because I start defending myself like I'm in a fight.
> But anyway, good conversation, it looks like I'm not the only who thinks about these things.


Wow, sorry to hear that. If it causes you undue stress, by all means avoid it. I've fortunately never run into people like that, but I'm sure I would be upset if I did.


----------

